# Water Damage?



## Jimna (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

New to the forum so hello!

Just wondering if you could help me.

My HTC One X started acting up about a month or so ago. It factory reset itself and wiped everything. A few weeks ago then it turned itself off and wouldnt turn on for several hours. Finally I had to turn my phone off as I was in a meeting, it then refused to turn on again (hard reset did not work) it also will not charge. As it was under warrenty I returned it to EE. A week later the phone was returned unrepaired with a letter explaining 'We've now looked at your phone and believe the problem has been caused by contact with liquid or moisture'
With this letter was a form with three boxes to do with water damage;

Liquid Ingress- Liquid indicator red
Liquid Ingress- identifiable from external inspection
Liquid Ingress- not always identifiable from external inspection

Only the last option was ticked.

I thought to myself that this does not explain anything so I rang the repair centre for further info. All they gave me was a photo and said that the main board was broken and confirmed it was 'water damage'.

Looking at the photo I cannot see how the tarnishing of the steel relates to water damage(If anything it looks like heat damage).
I know I never had the phone near water and it spent 90% of the time in its case. The water indicator inside had not changed been activated(confirmed on the phone). 

Do they have a leg to stand on as it all looks ******** to me?

What are people's opinions on the 'damage'?

What would anyone else due to follow this up?


Cheers,


Jim


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Don't know if this applies to your phone. It is possible the solder reflow process that was used to solder the parts to the board had a problem with the cleaning station after the soldering. If all of the solder flux had not been properly washed away it could have left dried residue on the the board and shield. The residue on the board could collect moisture from the air and cause leakage currents that in turn could cause misoperation of the phone over time.

Trying to prove that would require some forensic analysis by a professional that could cost you more than the cost of a new phone.


----------

